# Curly Hair After First Grooming



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

After Kayla had her first grooming appointment several weeks ago, her usually straight, silky hair is now curly. She resembles a poodle! Anyone else experience this? Will it straighten out as it gets longer?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> After Kayla had her first grooming appointment several weeks ago, her usually straight, silky hair is now curly. She resembles a poodle! Anyone else experience this? Will it straighten out as it gets longer?[/B]


It sounds like she was dried in a drying cage in stead of blow dried. If that's the case you should ask the groomer not to do that again, Maltese don't do so well in drying cages.
Scooby also goes curly if I allow him to dry naturally instead of blow drying, I think once their hair is curly it stays that way too, I know his did.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=566419
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with that. Boo & Hannah would both have curly hair if I let the groomer bath & dry them. Both need to be blow dried while brushed. I always give them a bath & blow dry before I take them for a haircut. My groomer just doesn't want to take the time to do it right & I refuse to let them be put in a cage dryer. Next time you give Kayla a bath & blow her dry using a brush, her hair should be straight again. If not, it may straighten out as it gets longer. I know sometimes the hair changes from straight to wavy as they get older anyway.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I think I've read that sometimes clippering their hair also causes some malt's hair to become curly, and that is why people prefer scissoring or something like that?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I think I've read that sometimes clippering their hair also causes some malt's hair to become curly, and that is why people prefer scissoring or something like that?[/B]


I don't know about clipping causing the hair to curl. I do know that I prefer the look of scissoring to that of clipping. The clippers tend to cause the hair to look fuzzy, which some people like. When you scissor the dog, the hair tends to be silkier and smoother and the ends just 'nicer'. I used to scissor, but with 2 of them, I gave up and started to use the clippers. It's soooo much faster.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=566419
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the Summer I used to let Milly drip dry and she too has a kink in her hair.


----------

